# Feedlot March Puchases Up



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Feedlots unexpectedly increase Beef numbers in March due to decreases in feed costs.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...osts_drop_BLMG/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I plan to sell some feeders this week. I hope the price is right. It has been a long winter and I need to unload some mouths.


----------

